

Evening project: hsline, a grep/sed-like text processor with haskell goodness - inportb
https://github.com/inportb/playground/blob/master/Pinako/hsline/hsline.hs

======
inportb
I felt like learning Haskell last night, so I decided to rip this idea off
PyLine < <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2808400> >

